# Suche BMX Empfehlung bis ca 200



## Rossy (28. Juli 2008)

*KHE Prism Rowdy (2008)*


*Rahmen*: Freestyle Allround Rahmen mit F-Set Rotor System
*Gabel*: Street BMX 1 1/8 Zoll
*Vorbau*: Alu Block 1 1/8 Zoll Ahead
*Lenker*: BMX 2-t
*Kurbel*: verstärkt, einteilig, B/B, 165 mm
*Kettenblatt*: 36T Stahl
*Pedale*: Kunststoff 
*Laufräder*: 36 Loc Alu BMX mit 14 mm Achsen vorne und hinten
*Reifen*: Trax Prism Allrung Freestyle 20 x 2.0
*Bremsen*: V-Brake
*Sattel*: Import
*Extras*: Kettenspanner, 1 Paar Grind Pegs
*Gewicht*: 13,9 kg 	


		 	Modelljahr: 2008 	
 		 		Änderungen laut Hersteller vorbehalten. 





Preis 189 





Ist sowas brauchbar oder nur Schrott ist für einen 13 Jährigen.
Ist nur so zum Fun zum Geburtstag gedacht.


Worauf muß mann beim BMX achten hab überhaupt keinen Plan.
Was gutes Gebrauchtes wär auch Klasse.
Grid Pegs sind die fußrasten vorne und Hinten?
Das BMX hat nur hinten Grid Pegs kann mann die Dinger vorne Nachrüsten? was Kostet sowas?


Jemand Alternativen??


----------



## RISE (28. Juli 2008)

FÃ¼r 200â¬ gibts nichts brauchbares. Wenns nur zum rumfahren sein soll ok, aber wenn du vernÃ¼nftig fahren willst, werden sich die Kosten schnell hÃ¤ufen.
Pegs sind zudem keine FuÃrasten, sondern damit rutscht man auf Hindernissen, bzw. man steht hÃ¶chstens drauf, wenn man Flatland fahren will.

Hier gibts 21 Seiten EinsteigerlektÃ¼re, allerdings wirst du so mit 300 - 400â¬ Einstiegspreis rechnen mÃ¼ssen oder man guckt nach was gebrauchtem.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243105&page=21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan_Peters (29. Juli 2008)

passt zwar auch nicht ganz in die preisklasse,aber würde mal nen FELT ETHIC in die runde werfen.
klar ists kein top bmx...fahre aber doch schon recht lange ohne probleme!


----------

